# Beware of Cadillac Cookers!!!!



## mark wieland (Jul 26, 2016)

Horrible, absolutely Horrible experience.  They are great at taking your order and money, but don't expect any contact after your completion date has come and gone.  I finally had to get a lawyer involved and it still was 5 weeks late.  Once I got my smoker, the motor tore off of it's mounts and ruined $700 of meat.  I have owned it 4 months and am on my 4th motor.  Of course Cadillac Cookers won't respond to my emails or calls.  I guess I am on my own.  Please beware!!!!!!  Here is a link to the Better Business Bureau with similar complaints:  http://www.bbb.org/stlouis/business...c-cookers-in-sikeston-mo-310568016/complaints  I am not normally the type to write reviews such as these, but if I can save one person the aggravation and expense that I have been through, it will be worth it.  www,xyzBBQ.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, sorry to hear about your experience, Mark.

I'm sure if Cadillac Cookers realizes they have been outed on this forum, they won't be too happy.

I think we have close to 100,000 members.

I hope they make it right with you.

Al


----------



## mark wieland (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks, I know.  It goes against my nature to write a post like this, but it is the first time I have felt this abused and helpless.  When you start a new BBQ business, you are totally at the mercy of the people making your cooker.  Conversely, I have heard nothing but good things about LANGE.  If I were to do it all again, I would go with lange and skip the rotisserie.  Rotisserie is fantastic when it is working, but when it is not, you are screwed, as I have been 4 times/


----------



## john mclure (Sep 7, 2016)

I ordered and fully paid for a smoker for the nonprofit daily feeding program for which I am the volunteer director. Now NO response to messages left, emails sent, etc.  
I am a retired attorney and my next response is not likely to be a letter to the BBB but a criminal complaint of possible theft and/fraud to either the local criminal authorities, Sheriff, State Police and/or any consumer protection agency of that state.


----------



## rogerwilco (Sep 12, 2016)

^^^Be prepared to be informed that what you most likely have is a "civil matter," and that you should pursue it in (small claims?) civil court.


----------



## cadcookers (Dec 21, 2016)

This is Joe With Cadillac Cookers. In response to Mr. Wieland's post. We do our best to take care of all our customers. There is one reason and one reason only you will dump meat on a Cadillac, poor loading!! All rotisserie smokers have tolerance for shift and meat swing. In his case a ten shelf unit, common sense would tell anyone that you don't put your heavier meats on the top shelf because the shelves are basically a pendulum. Heavier meats must be loaded in the bottom shelves and lighter on the top when you have two shelves on each hanger. Like he said he was new to the BBQ business and some people just don't get it. We sell over 250 units a year and have a 92% customer satisfaction base which is very strong. You cannot please everyone but we get close and are the premier Rotisserie Smoker company in the US. By the way Mr. Wieland, how many of those motors did you pay for ?? Answer... none. Even though we know it was your fault..I the owner paid for every one of those motors. That's $2,000.00. So don't say I didn't do my part. Because we did and always will do what's right. Read the reviews on my website. Cadillac cookers.com everyone and you will see we take upmost pride in building the best smokers possible. Thanks to those who support us in the 5 countries we sell to. Merry Christmas to all and God Bless.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 21, 2016)

CadCookers:

That response will get you far. If I had been considering one of your units, it would have been crossed off my list after reading your response. I can see why you get 92% instead of 100


----------



## mark wieland (Dec 21, 2016)

The bigger problem with your company is lack of communication, and I dare you to deny that.  Anytime there was an issue, you and Laura are no where to be found.  You know what I am talking about,  leaving a dozen voicemails, using caller ID block to hopefully get a human voice etc.  Just by chance, I received an email out of the blue about another one of your customers whom has not been able to get a resolution.  As to the loading issue, I followed Laura's instructions.

Happy Holidays


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't own or have interest in these cookers , but after reading the owner's post I would not buy one. As cheesy as 100% satisfaction sounds if you don't aim for it you are doing it wrong. "You can't please everyone" is not something I want to hear from someone selling me equipment worth k$.

I am taking a guess, but the owner only responded because of the large membership of SMF.

We should use the leverage. There are plenty of unscrupulous businesses out there. 

On the other side there are businesses members can't wait to show their credit cards to (amazen) due to the huge positive feedback.


----------

